# 5 month old - pulling/aggresive behavior toward other dogs?



## t5Nitro (Nov 14, 2010)

Our 5 month old pulls when on the leash. Also, he recently started to bark at other dogs and tries to go after them. The leash holds him back.

I've talked to another person around town that owns a few GSD and she told me she never thought she would use a prong collar, but then she told us that it is almost necessary for a GSD. Her dogs behavior so well in public I figured I might look into getting one.

I did a search on this forum and found a lot of people like the herm sprenger collars. Is this their homepage?

Prong Collars, Pinch Collars, Dog Training Collars, Curogan Collars, Chain Dog Collars, Fur Saver Collars, Choke Dog Collars, Herm Sprenger Collars

What do you all say about using prong collars or not? If they are good to use, how do I buy the correct size? What width, prongs, whatever else is to the collars that I should know about?

Thanks!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

try a halti head collar first it worked wonders for us!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A 5 month old is very young to be on a prong collar. I would work with _training_ him on a flat or a front clip harness if you don't want him to pull. A dog that is well trained will not pull regardless of the collar it is wearing.
Bring lots of treats or a high value toy and call him back to you when he starts pulling or going for other dogs/squirrels. Praise him when he is NOT pulling using a key word, like good fuss or good heal, whatever.

Yes the Herm Springer is the best one, and I would go with the medium gauge to start, but wait until he is older.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm having a similar problem with Dakoda (6 months, 70 some lbs). She's always been good, but recently she's been very problematic against strange dogs. I've found that a slight tug on the halter, a tap on her neck and a quick, sharp noise usually stop her long enough for me to convince her it's ok


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 7 GSDs currently, and have many more in the past. Have never used a prong collar, doubt we ever will. Find a good trainer in your area, or a good training club and get some advice from experienced people.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

5 and 6 months old is exactly when my pups start getting independent and dragging me around.

Luckily I now know that's also EXACTLY the age to start up with those puppy classes. That way the puppy is learning what it needs to learn at the right age, and I'm learning the right way to teach at the same appropriate age!

Socialization AND training are both ideal in a class situation to assure the best adult dog I can get.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

No prongs. Daycare keeps our guy extremely dog socialized. Make sure you are properly interpreting the bark. Mine will bark cause he wants to play. Look at the overall body behavior, not just the tug.

On a walk when I see people and dogs coming I make him go to a sit position until they pass. At 5 months old it is funny. When he sees people he sits now automatically. Course he pulls more now so I have taken to doing what he does. I just all of a suddent stop and stare at nothing....he whines and when I dont move, he sits down like..."what is your problem this is a walk". Then I start walking again and the pulling stops cause I think he gets tired of having to sit and wait for me to stop my "starring"


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I have the same issue with my puppy who is also 5 months old, as per a trainer I now never leave the house without a pocket full of treats. At first as soon as I saw another dog I would put her through a few obedience things and keep her focused on me, it worked very well. We have now gotten to the point that she knows when there is another dog to come and sit by me and await my command and now that she is calm I have her look at the other dog and then treat her for not barking. All this progress in only one week! Now on walks when we see other dogs she will bark once at the max and most of the time not at all!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> I have the same issue with my puppy who is also 5 months old, as per a trainer I now never leave the house without a pocket full of treats. At first as soon as I saw another dog I would put her through a few obedience things and keep her focused on me, it worked very well. We have now gotten to the point that she knows when there is another dog to come and sit by me and await my command and now that she is calm I have her look at the other dog and then treat her for not barking. All this progress in only one week! Now on walks when we see other dogs she will bark once at the max and most of the time not at all!


I agree with my girlfriend here on this one. Any my boy is 5 months old as well. I walk him in a harness.


----------

